# Need more info on Xpel decal material?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I know there has been many talks about using different material to make the decals and I've been re-reading threads, but they have gotten so long that I'm using up a lot of my time reading stuff that has nothing to do with what I need to know.

I've been using DAS' decal material but I wanted to use the Xpel brand *IF *it's been working well. So here are my questions:

1. Has the Xpel material held up well to high heat weather?

2. I know it hasn't exactly been cold, but does anyone know how well it will hold up to the cold? In DAS' video they talked about rhinestones popping off because of really cold weather and that the material they've developed keeps the stones on even in extreme cold.

3. Which material from Xpel should I order?

4. Any issues with the Xpel material I should be concerned about?

5. What kind of application fluid do you use with the Xpel material?

Thank you so much for your help and for having to repeat info. Some of these threads have just gotten way too long 

Di


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a decal on my truck that has survived the Houston summer heat and humidity very well. Not a stone missing. Can't answer about the cold since we haven't had any and generally it doesn't get that cold here.
Seems like I read on one of the threads that Xpel has decided to only sell to auto dealers/body shops, etc. so it may not be available to us rhinestoners any longer. I'm not sure what the alternative is.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Jane has the heat covered and I have a friend up in MN that uses it and does not have a problem in the cold. You can purchase the xpel right from their site. I did not hear anything about not selling to just auto dealers. In their site they talk about using it for rhinestones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

From another thread on car decals.

"Well, it looks like I jumped into the game a bit late. I just got off the phone with Jeff from XPEL. An agreement was made a "couple weeks ago" that prohibits XPEL from selling bulk rolls or wholesale to new accounts that are not specifically automotive accessory oriented companies. 

Jeff said that those who were buying prior to this agreement were grandfathered in."


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If your talking "wholesale accounts" your right. I can still order by the foot from xpel. Your just going to pay more. I was just on their site and no problems with ordering.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Insnt expel just a urethane paint protection film? There should be many more paint protection films out there. My question is, what other films have been tried?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

David. There are three or four more out there but from everyone that I have talked to, they do not work like either the DAS stuff or xpel. Thy don't standup to the weather and don't hold the stones as well.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Awe man, I knew I should have bought some from Xpel months ago. Well I guess I'll need to figure up which is less expensive, DAS or Xpel. Thanks for the input on the Xpel!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Twanabee said:


> David. There are three or four more out there but from everyone that I have talked to, they do not work like either the DAS stuff or xpel. Thy don't standup to the weather and don't hold the stones as well.


Its paint protection film, how can it not stand up to the weather? Whats the mil on this stuff 7-9 mils? It is a urethane film correct?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Its paint protection film, how can it not stand up to the weather? Whats the mil on this stuff 7-9 mils? It is a urethane film correct?


High Performance Matte Aliphatic Polyurethane Film - 6 mil - according to Xpel website. 

I think it is more to do with whether the film will squish up around the stones and hold them so they don't fall off as you fly down the road.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You are right Jane. The material has to make a pocket to hold the stone. It's not a matter of sticking to the car window or whatever. Others just dont perform like xpel. The last thing you need is a customer coming back with a few stones gone on matter what the weather.


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

2 questions:
1-How do the rhinestone decal act in automatic carwash?

2- so the glue on the hotfix stones does not actually hold the stones to the decal material but the material squishes the stones when it has been heat pressed, is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Alex, The material doesn't actually squish the stones but it kind of bubbles up around the base of the stones that keeps the stones secure.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

SHALO said:


> 2 questions:
> 1-How do the rhinestone decal act in automatic carwash?


I haven't actually put a car through the car wash but the xpel rep here in Australia said that they recommend that if you use a car wash you use the brushless sort that simply sprays the water onto the car.

Kim


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you use the Standard or Value Xpel material? Has anyone tested the Standard version?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had customers go through the car washes with the brushes many times,although In my directions I suggest touch free car washes(to cover my butt,better safe then sorry).They have had no stones fall of.These decals were on all summer and still look brand new.
when you pres the stones you want to see a ring around the stones.the stones actually fuse to the material.if pressed right trust me these things are stuck on good.youo can try to pick them off with tweezers and they dont move.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just able to get a nice large sample of the standard weight from a local dealer. He only carries that weight. Also have some of the value weight. I'll give both a try and see if there is any difference. I know the standard is more expensive but if I can get it local there won't be any shipping cost. Plus his left over scraps are so huge I might be able to use those and get a really good deal.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Susan, please let us know! Thanks CW


----------

